# Tự chế serum dưỡng mi dài cong vút siêu tốc



## vietmom (1/8/18)

Là con gái, ai cũng muốn sở hữu hàng mi dài và cong vút, thế nhưng không phải ai tự nhiên cũng có hàng mi đẹp. Bạn có thể tự chế serum để giúp mình có được điều đó.

*Cách làm serum dưỡng mi dài cong vút siêu tốc*
Để có serum dưỡng dài mi, bạn cần chuẩn bị:
- 3-4 giọt tinh dầu oải hương
- 2 giọt dầu hương thảo
- 1 muỗng cà phê dầu hạnh nhân
- 1 muỗng cà phê dầu thầu dầu.






_Những nguyên liệu để chế serum dài mi (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Cách thực hiện:*
- Lấy một cái phễu để lên lọ sạch
- Đổ từng nguyên liệu vào lọ.
- Đóng nắp và lắc lọ để trộn đều các nguyên liệu.
- Thoa serum tự chế này lên lông mi trước khi đi ngủ.
- Sáng hôm sau, dùng bông ướt lau sạch serum.
- Dùng serum này hàng ngày bạn sẽ nhận thấy kết quả rõ rệt.





_Hướng dẫn làm serum dài mi siêu tốc_​
_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

